# My first project - A gift for a friend



## t_ottoboni (May 30, 2011)

This is my first "engine" project since I bought my lathe and mill. I thought it was perfect for a gift, since it`s small enough to have on top os a desk or something. Also it`s very funny to play with!
I made it with bass and aluminium to avoid rust. I also put a small brass tag with my friend`s name and the occasion (50th birthday).
Here`s a picture:







Next project: Any simple air engine, single cilinder! ;D


----------



## hitandmissman (May 30, 2011)

That turned out real nice. Your friend should be glad to display and play with that. Looks good.


----------



## nh_eng (May 30, 2011)

Nice thought! I'm sure he will appreciate the effort and time you have put into this. 

Paul


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

Nicely Done!


I am sure he will appreciate it...if he has kids, he'll never see it again! :big:

Dave


----------



## cfellows (May 30, 2011)

Nice project. I especially like the connecting rod... very unusual.

Chuck


----------



## larry1 (May 30, 2011)

Nicely done, I to am impressed with your flywheel. larry


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice variation the one from HSM that I made. The connecting rod is nice touch ! Congrats ! Your friend will love it 

Mike


----------



## Faizal (Dec 9, 2011)

:bow:
hi
it so nice
may i have the drawing..plz


----------

